# which physique would you rather have?



## clemson357 (Feb 13, 2005)

I know there has been a poll on this subject before, but this one has more/different options.

skinny, medium, big, huge, or freakish


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 13, 2005)

option 6:
beer belly


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 13, 2005)

About 10 pounds more than big. Is that beer belly real? It's not even saggy.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 13, 2005)

i want to be muscular, but still considered lean. im currently 6' or maybe a shade taller and 170lbs. tops i want to be 180lbs


----------



## silencer (Feb 13, 2005)

I want to be around 220lbs with about 7% Bodyfat , that would be outstanding for my frame, but very possible... My frame is reasonably large. Basically a Bigger Bulkier Version of Brad Pitt in Fight Club, with still being ripped.  Im currently 6'2" 185ish lbs


----------



## Du (Feb 13, 2005)

My vote - Huge


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 13, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> My vote - Huge


  That would be ideal...any bigger intrests me not right now.


----------



## Malves (Feb 13, 2005)

I wanna be big.  Even thou I still have a loooong way - got interested in BB only a month ago and my current weight is 166lbs.  What's considered big (weight) for a 5'10" guy?


----------



## musclepump (Feb 13, 2005)

Option 3


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 13, 2005)

I want to be in between Big and Huge.


----------



## vegman (Feb 13, 2005)

BIG!!


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 13, 2005)

Big def


----------



## pumpthatiron (Feb 13, 2005)

medium-big


----------



## seabee (Feb 13, 2005)

Muscular with stupid delts.  Maybe implants.


----------



## vegman (Feb 13, 2005)

seabee said:
			
		

> Muscular with stupid delts. Maybe implants.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 13, 2005)

silencer said:
			
		

> I want to be around 220lbs with about 7% Bodyfat , that would be outstanding for my frame, but very possible... My frame is reasonably large. Basically a Bigger Bulkier Version of Brad Pitt in Fight Club, with still being ripped. Im currently 6'2" 185ish lbs


We have very similar goals.   

I am also 6'2", and would like to be about 230ish with about 7% BF.  I'm not really sure what that would look like, but I have a picture in my head.  

I don't know, though.  I probably won't be satisfied even when I do reach my goals.  You know how that goes...


----------



## gr81 (Feb 13, 2005)

freakish for sure!


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 14, 2005)

Option G: None of the above.  I wanna be repusively titanic, and make ronnie coleman look like a skinny amateur.


----------



## simbh (Feb 14, 2005)

Just BiG for me


----------



## Flex (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll take whatever physique you consider this:





or this:


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 14, 2005)

very medium & ripped


----------



## stonev16 (Feb 14, 2005)

I wana be medium with a ripped stmach like that guy..... Dammmmnnnn chicks must love that. That kinda build is actualy what i want to eventualy have. i dunno were i want my Body fat to be.


----------



## Mags (Feb 14, 2005)

gotta be arnold, victor martinez or flex wheeler size for me.


----------



## silencer (Feb 14, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> We have very similar goals.
> 
> I am also 6'2", and would like to be about 230ish with about 7% BF.  I'm not really sure what that would look like, but I have a picture in my head.
> 
> I don't know, though.  I probably won't be satisfied even when I do reach my goals.  You know how that goes...



Awesome. Im sure you are much closer to the goal since you have been training longer. I'm reasonably dedicated, and I believe wholeheartedly it is achievable with potential to go further...And Yea I suppose when you eventually get there..who knows..might wanna go further...Rock on.


----------



## leg_press (Feb 14, 2005)

I would pick between medium and big, because I think medium is too small and big well is too big. got a long way to go yet tho, I look like the small guy


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 14, 2005)

size is all relative, like medium big. where is that exactly. describe the size you all want. like with the pictures, or even the dude that said brad pitt in fight club. maybe brad pitt in troy, for a non bb physique the dude was pretty cut up.


----------



## JoeR. (Feb 14, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> My vote - Huge



Ditto, I wouldn't mind being like Jay but its just not pratical.


----------



## 19-chief (Feb 14, 2005)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> medium-big


  5'9" 185 to 190# @ 6 to 8% and i'd be very happy.
but i voted medium.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 14, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> My vote - Huge



I also voted HUGE.  I wouldnt mind being freakish though


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 14, 2005)

Big for me, but not any bigger, stronger perhaps


----------



## ph8bringer (Feb 14, 2005)

I'd like to be between big and huge.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> I'll take whatever physique you consider this:


----------



## Vince2005 (Feb 14, 2005)

I would like to be a little bigger than option 2.My goal is to get a physique like LL Cool J.I added a pic of LL Cool J.


----------



## westb51 (Feb 15, 2005)

freakish would be sweet


----------



## 19-chief (Feb 16, 2005)

Vince2005 said:
			
		

> I would like to be a little bigger than option 2.My goal is to get a physique like LL Cool J.I added a pic of LL Cool J.


exactly. between medium and big... LL looks good up top, don't know what the twigs look like though. i definately want wheels to go along with the rest of the package!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm down with "big."  I don't need to be monstrous, but I want to be noticeably larger than your average guy in street clothing.  I also want the strength to match.


----------



## KarlW (Feb 17, 2005)

Wouldn't mind this look......


----------



## leg_press (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm with vince it's a pain in the ass that I don't put on any weight and I might have to eat like a bitch but LL cool J is bout the size I wanna be , he even has my name ( Jim)


----------



## musclepump (Feb 17, 2005)

I'd take the Jay look if I could do it without HGH and insulin and all that weird shit


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 20, 2005)

Who is that in the big picture anyway?  It looks a little like Zane but I think Zane is bigger than that..


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 20, 2005)

well i say big-huge because that guy who is classed as huge must find every little movement so hard being that big


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Feb 20, 2005)

Medium but with bigger pecs and quads.

I also think that Flex Wheeler looks awsome but i dont want to look like that, you know if I did i would scare the shit out of the girls.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'd like to be frank zane.


----------



## simbh (Feb 20, 2005)

I wouldn't hate being like this


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah I'd say zane has my ideal physique


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 20, 2005)

FREAKISH.

However Mariusz Pudzianowski's physique would definetly be okay with me... as long as I had his incredible strength to go with it.  

Dont wish for a fantastic physique, get out there and work your ass off to get one!  "If wishes were wings pigs would fly."  

-Jeff.


----------



## simbh (Feb 20, 2005)

Musclebeach said:
			
		

> FREAKISH.
> 
> However Mariusz Pudzianowski's physique would definetly be okay with me... as long as I had his incredible strength to go with it.
> 
> ...


Ya hes definetly huge is you asked me ... Man look at those veins in his quads ... Amazing thing about him is he's a strong mofo too


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Ya hes definetly huge is you asked me ... Man look at those veins in his quads ... Amazing thing about him is he's a strong mofo too



2 time WSM.. he is my eydol.  Here is a pic of me and P with Mariusz


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> I wouldn't hate being like this



Yea, but he can't even tie his own shoes


----------



## musclepump (Feb 20, 2005)

In FLEX there's a story about Alex Federov winning a load of timber in an arm wrestling match because some guy in Russia thought he was just big and had no strength to go with his size


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 22, 2005)

id like to be between big and huge mid way kinda lol

that wouls suit me fine 

Neo


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 23, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> Yea, but he can't even tie his own shoes



that would explain why his socks look so dumb, he can't reach them to push them down.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 23, 2005)

I'd love to look like Kinkinger, but there's no way I would poke myself to get that way.  (in other words, I'll never look like Kinkinger.)


----------



## KarlW (Feb 23, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> I wouldn't hate being like this


He looks small and weak. I bet he can only bench like 600 or so.





ps.........


----------



## KarlW (Feb 23, 2005)

Whoa !!!!! who is this????


----------



## CancerNV (Feb 24, 2005)

I cant beleive all the people in here that want to look like a freaking Ox.  Id take the body of Daisy Fuentez so I could have fun with myself.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> I wouldn't hate being like this




I would like to be like marisuz.  i don't know that I would want to be that big but I would like a similiar build and physique....ie: good musculature, really lean and strong as hell to top it off.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 24, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> Yea, but he can't even tie his own shoes



Yeah but anyone who looks like that will never have a problem finding someone willing to get down on their knees for him... um I really didn't mean it to sound that way - honest!


----------



## musclepump (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2005)

KarlW said:
			
		

> Whoa !!!!! who is this????



Some French singer.. Alizee I believe.  She is soooo bangin, and her music is alright too.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I would like to be like marisuz.  i don't know that I would want to be that big but I would like a similiar build and physique....ie: good musculature, really lean and strong as hell to top it off.



How could you not want to be that big?!  I wish I was 6' 300Lbs


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How could you not want to be that big?!  I wish I was 6' 300Lbs



are you kidding?

how could you not want to be that big???  lets see, I like looking good.  hows that?  I like when women look at me and don't turn away in freakish disgust.  Is that a good reason?

I like being big enough that people can tell I am well built when I am walking around with my shirt on, I don't want to be so big that everyone points at me everywhere I go.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How could you not want to be that big?!  I wish I was 6' 300Lbs




yeah, you are right, what the fuck was i thinking.  

I must confess...I would love to be that big.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> are you kidding?
> 
> how could you not want to be that big???  lets see, I like looking good.  hows that?  I like when women look at me and don't turn away in freakish disgust.  Is that a good reason?
> 
> I like being big enough that people can tell I am well built when I am walking around with my shirt on, I don't want to be so big that everyone points at me everywhere I go.



I wasnt even talking to you.. but I like how you base what you want to look like off of what you think, that women think.  I bet Mariusz has all kinds of beautiful women, all over him.. and to think otherwise is assanine.

How big are you?  Your big enough, that people can tell your well built?  LMAO, your skinny bro!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I wasnt even talking to you.. but I like how you base what you want to look like off of what you think, that women think.  I bet Mariusz has all kinds of beautiful women, all over him.. and to think otherwise is assanine.
> 
> How big are you?  Your big enough, that people can tell your well built?  LMAO, your skinny bro!




yeah, I agree.  I never want to base the way I look on what others think.  I am not that big but I have trainers at the gym come up to me and tell me that their female clients think I look disgusting or that I shouldn't get any bigger because I look terrible now.  whatever.


----------



## KarlW (Feb 25, 2005)

> I never want to base the way I look on what others think


Never have, never will. I couldn't give a rats ass what others think of me.

I want to be as big as my potential allows.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 25, 2005)

I care what people think. What *I* think. And I'm a person


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I wasnt even talking to you.. but I like how you base what you want to look like off of what you think, that women think.  I bet Mariusz has all kinds of beautiful women, all over him.. and to think otherwise is assanine.
> 
> How big are you?  Your big enough, that people can tell your well built?  LMAO, your skinny bro!



you are = you're

I don't know what LMAO stands for, but you can call me skinny all you want.  I could get personal as well if you had any pictures of yourself posted, but I probably wouldn't.  

I don't base what I train for soley off what women think, but it is a factor.  I also think about what is healthy, what my athletic goals are, etc. etc.


----------



## cider303 (Feb 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I wasnt even talking to you.. but I like how you base what you want to look like off of what you think, that women think. I bet Mariusz has all kinds of beautiful women, all over him.. and to think otherwise is assanine.
> 
> How big are you?  Your big enough, that people can tell your well built?  LMAO, your skinny bro!


  that was a dick move in my book


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> you are = you're
> 
> I don't know what LMAO stands for, but you can call me skinny all you want.  I could get personal as well if you had any pictures of yourself posted, but I probably wouldn't.
> 
> I don't base what I train for soley off what women think, but it is a factor.  I also think about what is healthy, what my athletic goals are, etc. etc.



Thats nice you like correcting my grammer.  Maybe you should be an English teacher.  I also forgot to put in some apostrophes, that you missed fixing.

LMAO is laughing my ass off.  I just thought it was funny.. you know, you being built at 170 or whatever.  Im fat.. and lazy.. so I'll spare you from too many pics.  But I was going to throw one up anyway, because I am starting a cut on Monday.  It will be to track progress.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2005)

cider303 said:
			
		

> that was a dick move in my book



Yea, well, I'm a dick.  So suck me.  The point is I wasn't even addressing him, so there was no need to even jump all over my question.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im fat.. and lazy.. so I'll spare you from too many pics.  But I was going to throw one up anyway, because I am starting a cut on Monday.  It will be to track progress.




that said I would rather be a fat mess than a skinny mess.  At least you can lift heavy weight if you are fat.  the skinny dude is just.....skinny.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, well, I'm a dick.  So suck me.



thats the best thing i've read/heard in so fuckin long!!

and yea, caring what other people think=lame.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> thats the best thing i've read/heard in so fuckin long!!
> 
> and yea, caring what other people think=lame.




LMAO!!  GOTTA LOVE P


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> LMAO is laughing my ass off.  I just thought it was funny.. you know, you being built at 170 or whatever.



so how big does someone who is 5'11'' have to be to not be "skinny" in your book?


as for your "I wasn't talking to him" argument, it is a public forum.  If you have something private to say, use a private message; otherwise don't complain.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Feb 27, 2005)

BIG, i wanna be a heavyweight


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 27, 2005)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by PreMier
> I wasnt even talking to you.. but I like how you base what you want to look like off of what you think, that women think. I bet Mariusz has all kinds of beautiful women, all over him.. and to think otherwise is assanine.
> 
> ...



LMAO... your big but not that big.  Keep in mind a good percentage of personal trainers are morons and the people they train are morons...  Im small compared to you and I have girls tell me that Im to big and I need to stop lifting.  WTF??

Im convinced that girls all want skinny guys so that they can bully them around.

-Jeff.

EDIT ~ I do have a question though... what the hell is this a grammatical English debate forum?  Clemson so what if he used the wrong tense on your or you're or w/e the hell you were correcting him on.  This is a place for people to learn more about bodybuilding and share eachothers knowledge and opinions with one another... at least thats what I think it is...


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 27, 2005)

Musclebeach said:
			
		

> LMAO... your big but not that big.  Keep in mind a good percentage of personal trainers are morons and the people they train are morons...  Im small compared to you and I have girls tell me that Im to big and I need to stop lifting.  WTF??
> 
> Im convinced that girls all want skinny guys so that they can bully them around.
> 
> ...




He calls me skinny, I point out that he is dumb.  fair is fair. 

P.S - you are fucking ripped man.  what is your height and weight?  In those pictures you must be like 0% bodyfat


----------



## PreMier (Feb 27, 2005)

You think I'm dumb, because I didnt use proper grammer on a forum?  hahaha.. your a jackass, and stop trying to insult me.  Im sure you have better things to do, like impress the women with your 'well built' physique.


----------



## Flex (Feb 28, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> how could you not want to be that big???  lets see, I like looking good.  hows that?  I like when women look at me and don't turn away in freakish disgust.  Is that a good reason?
> 
> I like being big enough that people can tell I am well built when I am walking around with my shirt on, I don't want to be so big that everyone points at me everywhere I go.



Looking "good" is only your opinion. If you don't like the huge look, so what. Others do.

And women do NOT look at huge BB's and turn away in freakish disgust. Arnold has fucked more chicks than you know personally, and today's BB's pull some of the HOTTEST chicks in the world (figure models).

Personally i'd love to be fuckin' HUGE and have people point.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 28, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Looking "good" is only your opinion. If you don't like the huge look, so what. Others do.
> 
> And women do NOT look at huge BB's and turn away in freakish disgust. Arnold has fucked more chicks than you know personally, and today's BB's pull some of the HOTTEST chicks in the world (figure models).
> 
> Personally i'd love to be fuckin' HUGE and have people point.


same but i would not want to go as far as ronnie coleman, on that got swole link where pics have been photoshop'd theres one with believe writen on it thats how big i want to be

EDIT: Link http://www.freakingnews.com/view.asp?entry=11945&display=photoshop


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> your a jackass, and stop trying to insult me.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2005)

i want to be big.


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 28, 2005)

Premier, you never answered my question:
How much does someone who is 5'11'' have to weigh to not be 'skinny'?


----------



## Yanick (Feb 28, 2005)

since P isn't here i'll just give you an estimate. I'm 5'8-9'', 215 and not even close to being big, so the minimum is 200 even though that wouldn't even be big, just a little built.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 28, 2005)

200 is not skinny to be 5.8-59 and be skiny you would ahve to be below 160-170 im 5 foot 6.5 and just voer 145 but im not really skinny anymore, getting more defined and bulked so it is a bit ott 200lbs minimum unless you have a different view on skinny, remember its imho


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 28, 2005)

5'11 569 lbs.


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 28, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> since P isn't here i'll just give you an estimate. I'm 5'8-9'', 215 and not even close to being big, so the minimum is 200 even though that wouldn't even be big, just a little built.



so, in your opinion, 200 lbs is the minimum I could be and not be skinny?


----------



## Yanick (Feb 28, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> so, in your opinion, 200 lbs is the minimum I could be and not be skinny?



yes, keeping in mind not skinny does not=big.


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 28, 2005)

You can't judge it just on weight.  I mean if you're a 5'11 and 190 with 5% bf you're a pretty big dude.  If you're 5'11 220 30% bf you're going to be fat and scrawny.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

Yea, Yan is right.  200 would be a decent weight at 5'11".  I'm 5'8" 200 right now.

DerickD) Im sure he means in the 8-15% range.  Any more than 15% and your starting to get fat. IMO


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 28, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> yes, keeping in mind not skinny does not=big.



look in my gallery.  are you really saying you think I could add 20 lbs. of pure muscle and still be 'skinny'?   




			
				derekisdman said:
			
		

> You can't judge it just on weight.  I mean if you're a 5'11 and 190 with 5% bf you're a pretty big dude.  If you're 5'11 220 30% bf you're going to be fat and scrawny.



I agree.


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, Yan is right.  200 would be a decent weight at 5'11".  I'm 5'8" 200 right now.
> 
> DerickD) Im sure he means in the 8-15% range.  Any more than 15% and your starting to get fat. IMO


Very funny ass   

Atleast you've read my previous posts, I thought I was the Iron Magazine Ghost there for a while.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> look in my gallery.  are you really saying you think I could add 20 lbs. of pure muscle and still be 'skinny'?



What do your legs look like?


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What do your legs look like?



proportional to my chest and shoulders.  I am not motivated enough to go take a picture right now.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 28, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> look in my gallery.  are you really saying you think I could add 20 lbs. of pure muscle and still be 'skinny'?



no i said you won't be skinny anymore, that does not mean you'll be big though.  you'll just be out of the 'skinny' category, medium build whatever you wanna call it, but big is BIG.


----------



## LW83 (Feb 28, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> so, in your opinion, 200 lbs is the minimum I could be and not be skinny?



Damn, i've got a LONG way to go.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> since P isn't here i'll just give you an estimate. I'm 5'8-9'', 215 and not even close to being big, so the minimum is 200 even though that wouldn't even be big, just a little built.




" You're not a man unless you weight at least 200lbs "   

love it.


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 28, 2005)

Sorry so late to respond...

In those pics I'm 6'2.5"... 200lbs... <9% 

-Jeff.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Damn, i've got a LONG way to go.




me too.


----------



## DamnHardGainer (Mar 3, 2005)

Frank Zane and Steve Reeves are the ideal physiques in my book. They are sub-200 and have godly symmetry that just cannot be had to the same degree in larger physiques. A good test for this type of physique is whether the person can pull off a Reeves or Zane vaccuum pose. I've noticed only their types of bodies can pull that off, and not even Arnold ever could as he says in his latest encyclopedia.

For competition physique I like Zane, but for everyday beach pimp tightness it's gotta be a Reeves body.


----------



## Flex (Mar 18, 2005)

DamnHardGainer said:
			
		

> A good test for this type of physique is whether the person can pull off a Reeves or Zane vaccuum pose. I've noticed only their types of bodies can pull that off, and not even Arnold ever could as he says in his latest encyclopedia.



Your blatant hatred of Arnold is continually fogging the truth






Look at how small his waist is while his freakin chest comes out to his elbows.

IMO that's even MORE impressive than Zane's, cuz Arnold was so much bigger and still had that great vacuum.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 19, 2005)

DamnHardGainer said:
			
		

> Frank Zane and Steve Reeves are the ideal physiques in my book.  but for everyday beach pimp tightness it's gotta be a Reeves body.


  

Steeve must be the best looking body builder ever.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 19, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Your blatant hatred of Arnold is continually fogging the truth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He doesn't hate Arnold.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 19, 2005)

Ronnie's vacuum pose


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2005)

I wish I could look like brad pitt.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I wish I could look like brad pitt.


 
 I don't like brad pitt. Hard to believe, I know. but really... I just don't.


----------



## leg_press (Mar 20, 2005)

Brad Pitt is skinny, he didn't look much bigger in Troy that he did in Fight Club.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2005)

I wanna lok like brad pitt.


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Ronnie's vacuum pose



I wish I looked like this. 



except bigger.  a lot bigger.  that guy is skinny compared to how big I want to be.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2005)

Like this.....


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Like this.....




yeah, except bigger.


----------



## doeslayer (Mar 23, 2005)

Frank Zane in his heyday.....saw a picture in M&F a few months ago.


----------



## Bluewolf32 (Mar 23, 2005)

What body type would I like to be, What my gens will allow me to be, I am myself and no else. I may want arms like this guy or that guy But my gens will tell me what i can have and what i can't have. And i wont poke my self to make my self look like someone and then hurt my self worse in the long run !!


----------



## HalfManHalfAmaz (Mar 23, 2005)

I'd say huge to freakish as at 6'4", 285lbs I'm already plenty big.  If I keep training and god willing, keep growing, huge and freakish are the next logical progressions.  I don't know who here watches wrestling, but, I'm working toward a Dave Bautista-like physique.  I say that because his frame is similar to my own in that his joints are fine and his neck is relatively thin considering his size.  My neck is "only" 18.5 inches, where most guys my size have necks 21 in. +.


----------



## leg_press (Mar 28, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Like this.....



That is just SICK it is not natural, how ythe fell does he find clothes that actually fit him?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 28, 2005)

leg_press said:
			
		

> how ythe fell does he find clothes that actually fit him?


 Are you kidding?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 28, 2005)

leg_press said:
			
		

> That is just SICK it is not natural, how ythe fell does he find clothes that actually fit him?


He has his own tailor, at his height 6' 8'' it is very hard to find clothes on a rack. 
This guy is gonna beat Ronnie next year for sure, just remember his name...Max Mirken the future Olympia for years to come.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 29, 2005)

Olympic 100m sprinter size - Linford, dwayne chambers, black american's i have no clue of the name of (brundel? and another one) etc...


----------



## KarlW (Mar 29, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Ronnie's vacuum pose


 
   

You wanna buy a vacuum. No, I'm telling you!


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 31, 2005)

big like lou ferrigno


----------



## Jay334 (Apr 3, 2005)

Big to huge.


----------



## Leon77 (Apr 3, 2005)

people should be thankful they are healthy - and if you have access to eat a good clean meal every 2.5-3 hours you are living in a very privileged position -


----------



## KarlW (Apr 3, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> people should be thankful they are healthy - and if you have access to eat a good clean meal every 2.5-3 hours you are living in a very privileged position -


So?? Are you saying we shouldn't talk about aspiring to a better body?


----------



## clemson357 (Jul 31, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How big are you? Your big enough, that people can tell your well built? LMAO, your skinny bro!





			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> LMAO is laughing my ass off. I just thought it was funny.. you know, you being built at 170 or whatever.....


I see you finally got around to posting some pics in your gallery...

so this is the guy who was insulting me? thats funny


----------



## Cowbell (Jul 31, 2005)

I would like to be a little bigger than I am right now (I would like to hit 180) and keep the detail I have and maybe get a little more.


----------



## Cowbell (Jul 31, 2005)

I dont ever wanna be so big that I cant wipe my own ass!


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

*Even Larry Scott said it..........................Steve Reeves had the greatest physique of all time.*


----------



## god hand (Aug 1, 2005)

I want to have a body like Terrell Owens. Something like 6' 215 RIPPED!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## TheASSMAN (Aug 1, 2005)

is 5'10 considered short?


----------



## TheASSMAN (Aug 1, 2005)

im 17 and im worried im not gonna grow anymore


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

TheASSMAN said:
			
		

> is 5'10 considered short?


5'9-5'10 is the average height in America for men.


----------



## TheASSMAN (Aug 1, 2005)

how much more can i expect to grow before i stop growing (isnt it like 21 guys stop growing or something?)


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

TheASSMAN said:
			
		

> how much more can i expect to grow before i stop growing (isnt it like 21 guys stop growing or something?)


Your 5'10.........................I guess 5'11-6 feet.....but you never know. I had a friend who was 5'7 at 18 and grew to 6'3 by 20.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 1, 2005)

I want to get as big as i possibly can , till the end!

One day i will be a freak


----------



## TheASSMAN (Aug 1, 2005)

thats the dream


----------



## TheASSMAN (Aug 1, 2005)

i am lovin these forums


----------



## MyK (Aug 2, 2005)

TheASSMAN said:
			
		

> i am lovin these forums



I wish I had em when I was your age!!!


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 2, 2005)

Some people grow up till 25....I am 5'10" and I am considered avg/tall


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 2, 2005)

Cowbell said:
			
		

> Some people grow up till 25....I am 5'10" and I am considered avg/tall




Nah boys generally stop grwoing around 20-21,

Girls stop growing in height till 17-18.


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I wish I had em when I was your age!!!


I thought you were his age


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 2, 2005)

I had a friend who grew up till 25....he is like 6'5"

Look on the bright side....your nose and ears never stop growing...NEVER!


----------



## MyK (Aug 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I thought you were his age




I just act it!!!


----------



## MyK (Aug 2, 2005)

Cowbell said:
			
		

> I had a friend who grew up till 25....he is like 6'5"
> 
> Look on the bright side....your nose and ears never stop growing...NEVER!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I see you finally got around to posting some pics in your gallery...
> 
> so this is the guy who was insulting me? thats funny



Thats haloween 2 years ago fucko   

Im almost 30lbs heavier lol Check the avi, and other pics.  Its funny you hold a grudge like that, but your still weaksauce


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im almost 30lbs heavier lol Check the avi, and other pics.


I did.  Thats what I'm talking about.  A fatbox like you shouldn't be talking shit to people who actually have definition.  You think you are the shit because you were born with a barrell chest and broad shoulders.  I know guys who look like you and don't even workout.  I was born skinny and worked for every pound of muscle I have.  I have a lot more definition, and I guarantee you I am stronger relative to body weight.


----------



## willocraig (Aug 3, 2005)

Freakish or Medium, abit of a contrast I know but there we go. I would rather be Medium but hell I would not mind being Freakish at all!


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 3, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> I want to get as big as i possibly can , till the end!
> 
> One day i will be a freak





What sort of end, a natural or a chemicalized one?


----------



## Yanick (Aug 3, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I did.  Thats what I'm talking about.  A fatbox like you shouldn't be talking shit to people who actually have definition.  You think you are the shit because you were born with a barrell chest and broad shoulders.  I know guys who look like you and don't even workout.  I was born skinny and worked for every pound of muscle I have.  I have a lot more definition, and I guarantee you I am stronger relative to body weight.



lol, dude stop being bitter. just because your 16 y/o girlfriend calls you 'big' and says you have big arms or whatever doesn't mean we're gonna stroke your ego. i remember your pictures, you're skinny but you had like 10% bodyfat. whoopdy fuckin doo, your skinny let me go get you a cookie...maybe you'll grow.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 3, 2005)

5' 10" is average, not tall.  tall is 6' and above.  IMO.  I am 23 and I think I grew about an inch in the last year but I'm not sure.  My gf seems to think I look taller.


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 3, 2005)

I will take that cookie!


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 3, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> lol, dude stop being bitter. just because your 16 y/o girlfriend calls you 'big' and says you have big arms or whatever doesn't mean we're gonna stroke your ego. i remember your pictures, you're skinny but you had like 10% bodyfat. whoopdy fuckin doo, your skinny let me go get you a cookie...maybe you'll grow.


 

Actually I am 22. And my bf is closer to 7 or 8%. What do you look like? probably a fat couch potato like premier who thinks he is big because he has a layer of fat surrounding his arms. I gained like 6 lbs. of lean muscle in the past 2 mo.'s, that puts me around 180. I've got good definition, and at this rate I'll be benching 300+ by Christmas. If you think that is 'skinny' you are just a meat head. I never said I was big, but I know I have a good muscular physique.

My buddy is 5'11'', 140. Now that is skinny.



Also, I'd like to point out that Premier started getting personal first.  It usually takes a lot for me to insult people.


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Actually I am 22. And my bf is closer to 7 or 8%. What do you look like? probably a fat couch potato like premier who thinks he is big because he has a layer of fat surrounding his arms. I gained like 6 lbs. of lean muscle in the past 2 mo.'s, that puts me around 180. I've got good definition, and at this rate I'll be benching 300+ by Christmas. If you think that is 'skinny' you are just a meat head. I never said I was big, but I know I have a good muscular physique.
> 
> My buddy is 5'11'', 140. Now that is skinny.
> 
> ...


I put on 15 Lbs of lean muscle on the last 2 months


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 3, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I put on 15 Lbs of lean muscle on the last 2 months


Haha got ya beat I put on 16....  

You guys need a life then arguing on the internet on who has the best body....sounds a little gay to me sometimes guys.  Lets get real and just man up and deal with your body.  No one gives a shit about what ya look like!


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Haha got ya beat I put on 16....
> 
> You guys need a life then arguing on the internet on who has the best body....sounds a little gay to me sometimes guys.  Lets get real and just man up and deal with your body.  No one gives a shit about what ya look like!


I was lying so you win...        
Now go get a life.


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 3, 2005)

> Actually I am 22. And my *bf* is closer to 7 or 8%. What do you look like?


Sorry, I dont know why but I thought it was boyfriend the first time I read it for some reason   
My bad!   



> My buddy is 5'11'', 140. Now that is skinny.


 Just rub it in why dont you


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I did.  Thats what I'm talking about.  A fatbox like you shouldn't be talking shit to people who actually have definition.  You think you are the shit because you were born with a barrell chest and broad shoulders.  I know guys who look like you and don't even workout.  I was born skinny and worked for every pound of muscle I have.  I have a lot more definition, and I guarantee you I am stronger relative to body weight.



lmao.. man, your a retard clemson.  I never insulted you, I just said you werent built at 170, and thats the truth.  Oh, and btw I worked my ass off for everything I have.  At 19 yrs old, I was 5'8" and 160lbs(check the pic, I have no shame from where I came).. then I found IM, got smart, and grew.  So dont give me that "But I had to work hard bullshit".  Im 22 now, and about 14% bf.. at 212, so what?  

Oh, and its funny that you say your stronger relatively.. because smaller lighter people will always be stronger LB for LB.  Thats the way gravity works, heavier weights are heavier and harder to move no matter how big you are.  But you'll never be able to move weight like a bigger person.  Do as Yanick suggests and EAT.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> lmao.. man, your a retard clemson. I never insulted you.


define 'below average intelligence' - insult someone then immediately insist that you never have.


I don't really care anymore.  I wouldn't trade bodies with you for a million dollars, and I am sure you feel the same way.  Personally what impresses me (and I think most people) is defined muscles first, then strengh, then mass.  You seem to be the other way around.  Also, when I say well built I mean muscular; not big.  If I mean big, I say big.  Someone can be well built, or well-put-together, at almost any weight, IMO.


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 4, 2005)

Guys...you better quite or I am going to separate you 2 and stick you both in a corner!


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh, and its funny that you say your stronger relatively.. because smaller lighter people will always be stronger LB for LB. Thats the way gravity works, heavier weights are heavier and harder to move no matter how big you are. But you'll never be able to move weight like a bigger person....


btw, that makes absolutely no sense.  strength should always be considered relative to bodyweight.  a smaller person is not always stronger pound for pound.  My buddy is 30 lbs. lighter than me and he can't even bench his bodyweight.

you might be able so bench 300 lbs, but if you weigh 290 then it is nothing to brag about.  someone weighing 180 lbs benching 290 is much more noteworthy.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 16, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> btw, that makes absolutely no sense.  strength should always be considered relative to bodyweight.  a smaller person is not always stronger pound for pound.  My buddy is 30 lbs. lighter than me and he can't even bench his bodyweight.
> 
> you might be able so bench 300 lbs, but if you weigh 290 then it is nothing to brag about.  someone weighing 180 lbs benching 290 is much more noteworthy.



dude i can't believe you're still dwelling on this. sorry we bruised your ego, but your not big...maybe you're muscular or w/e but not big.

PreMier is right, heavier weight is harder to move period. the strongest person in the world was that little hercules kid, he benched like 210 at a bw of 70 or someshit, impressive but thats not big weight really...thats what PreMier means that lighter people have the advantage in lb for lb contests.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 16, 2005)

no, people who are more muscular and ripped have the advantage.  it has nothing to do with your actually weight.  there are people who weigh 120 lbs who can do 25 pull ups, and there are people who weigh 300 who can do it.

to say that strength relative to bodyweight isn't a good indicator because small people have an advantage is absurd


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 16, 2005)

Strength is related to cross-sectional area, unfortunately volume is more related to weight and has no bearing on strength save for the cross-sectional area.  So, if you have 2 people that have 17" biceps and one of them has longer biceps, they will be capable of producing the same amount of force in a bicep curl.  Problem is, the person with the longer arm will be creating more torque around the joint because the moment arm of the force is greater, so the same weight will be more difficult and the longer-limbed individual will be doing more work.  The person with the longer arm will also typically weigh more assuming all body parts are in proportion.

I like to define strength in terms of work, not just the weight being lifted, that levels the playing field.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 16, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> no, people who are more muscular and ripped have the advantage.  it has nothing to do with your actually weight.  there are people who weigh 120 lbs who can do 25 pull ups, and there are people who weigh 300 who can do it.
> 
> to say that strength relative to bodyweight isn't a good indicator because small people have an advantage is absurd




But it is 100% true, look it up.  It is so true that they made formulas to take that into consideration.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2005)

Being a smaller guy I see where Clemson is coming from.  I mean honestly, if someone wasy 290lbs and can barely bench press their BW it is really hard for me to give them any props whatsoever.  However, no matter what lifting big weights is impressive.  I will always give props to anyone that can do something like double their BW in a bench press no matter what they weigh.  Little Hercules gets a ton of props for putting up 210 at a BW of 70lbs.  I know that it is not BIG weight like say a 600lb bench press but still it is friggin incredible.  I am quick to give out props for great feats of strength no matter what the body weight.   

However, I give no props to guys that are lean and muscular at 150lbs with very little strength to show for it.  I could careless if you are ripped at 165lbs.  That is not impressive to me.  If you are strong at 165lbs I give you props.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 16, 2005)

i want a beer belly, how does one attain this great physique?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Little Hercules gets a ton of props for putting up 210 at a BW of 70lbs.




I saw video of that, he did it with an EZ curl bar and the spotter yanked it off his chest.

Anyone who can bench twice their BW gets mad props from me.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I saw video of that, he did it with an EZ curl bar and the spotter yanked it off his chest.
> 
> Anyone who can bench twice their BW gets mad props from me.




Oh, I never saw it.  I just heard about it.

Yea, benching or even squating or deadlifting double your BW is a great feat IMO.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 16, 2005)

I am liking these olymic lifts more and more.  I like the fact that form plays more of a role in them than say the bench press.  Sure form is important in the bench, but you need to control less than say a clean.  I would like to hit 1.5x my weight for a clean.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I am liking these olymic lifts more and more.  I like the fact that form plays more of a role in them than say the bench press.  Sure form is important in the bench, but you need to control less than say a clean.  I would like to hit 1.5x my weight for a clean.



Yes, form is a huge part of it.  Technique is everything and the slightest bit off in timing means a missed lift.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 16, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> But it is 100% true, look it up. It is so true that they made formulas to take that into consideration.


look, I understand what you are saying about torque and limb length, but that does not equate to "smaller" or "lighter."  A thicker person is going to do better than someone with the same cross sectional area but longer limbs, that is true.  But what I am saying is that a person can be thick at any bodyweight.  Therefore, a "small" person does not have an advantage pound for pound just because he is smaller or lighter.


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 16, 2005)

I am torn. I agree with clem because I am small (weighed 135 in high school benching 170...currently 150 benching ?) and I could out lift or lift with people a lot significantly bigger than me...I had a harder time with bench due to my size but I kept up or passed in other stuff. I also agree with Dale about length of limbs because we had fat short guys pushing heavy weight but they did not have to move it as far.

Overall: P-funk, you are my boy....





> I am quick to give out props for great feats of strength no matter what the body weight.


 who cares what you weigh...just because you are 180 does not mean you dont work as hard as a 300...and just because you are 300 does not mean you didnt bust your ass to get there.


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 16, 2005)

besides, you dont bust your ass off at the gym for other people, you do it for yourself. Just keep doing your thing and stop worrying about what other people think. As long as you know you are giving everything you have who freaking cares how much weight you can throw up as long as you are happy.


----------



## Roy Dee (Aug 16, 2005)

hooj  man hoooj!!


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 16, 2005)

Roy Dee said:
			
		

> hooj  man hoooj!!



welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 17, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> look, I understand what you are saying about torque and limb length, but that does not equate to "smaller" or "lighter."  A thicker person is going to do better than someone with the same cross sectional area but longer limbs, that is true.  But what I am saying is that a person can be thick at any bodyweight.  Therefore, a "small" person does not have an advantage pound for pound just because he is smaller or lighter.




No, you miss my point.

Say 2 people have 18" biceps, but one person's arms are 15 inches in length and the others is 20 inches in length.  They are both able to generate the same amount of force.  Let's forget moment arm and torque.  Whose arm will weigh more?  Obviously the dude whose arm is longer will weigh more so the lighter person has the advantage.  So, the smaller dude will be able to generate the same amount of force at a lighter weight, so lb/lb he is stronger.  Hence, people with shorter limbs and that weigh less have a natural advantage since force is only related to cross-sectional area, not length of the muscle.  Coincidentally, people with longer limbs are able to achieve greater speed of movement.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2005)

Large or small.  tall or short.  if you are strong you are strong if you are a fucking BOX you are a fucking BOX (no matter how ripped you are).  Deal with it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Large or small.  tall or short.  if you are strong you are strong if you are a fucking BOX you are a fucking BOX (no matter how ripped you are).  Deal with it.




How tall are you again?


----------



## myMUSICveins (Aug 18, 2005)

I voted Big. Huge looks good, but not for me.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> How tall are you again?




5'5".  what are you trying to prove?


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 5'5".  what are you trying to prove?



Holy crap...I thought you were WAY taller


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 18, 2005)

i voted freekish..................i want to be bigger than Yates


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2005)

Cowbell said:
			
		

> Holy crap...I thought you were WAY taller




nope.. I am a midget.


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> nope.. I am a midget.



Oh well...compact muscle...I would trade you height in a heartbeat...wait...never mind...I like reaching the top shelf in the store


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 19, 2005)

BIG... About 235-245lbs. with <10%BF at 5'11. Very easy goal for myself thank God... Probably 19-20 inch arms (rock!), 33-34 inch legs, 19 inch calves, 56 inch chest... Something around that size. 

Currently have about those measurements but not the conditioning so I have some work to put in...


----------

